# Lost my old CANCELED passport



## rahul123b

Dear all,

I just want to ask something about Schengen Visa.

Actually my wife has lost her old cancelled passport, though she did not have any visa on that passport. Even till now she is not having any VISA. She renewed it for endorsing my name in her passport.

So I just want to know will there be any problem in applying Schengen Visa, I heard that VO ask for old passport as well. If this is the case then what we can do? Please suggest.

I really need you guys help on this. Please help me.

Regards,

Rahul


----------



## MrTweek

If the passport is cancelled or invalid, they won't ask for it. There's no obligation of keeping old passports.
Actually, in Germany they will usually collect your old passport and destroy it once you get a new one.


----------

